# What goes with lentil side dish



## MoReese (Oct 11, 2018)

I am trying to get lentils into our diet more.  I have a good lentil dish with red lentils, red beans and tomato sauce.  What would go good with that as a main dish?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2018)

A simple protein such as boneless/skinless grilled or baked chicken breasts, pork loin or tenderloin,  or maybe skewers of shrimp.

My son loves to doctor up lentil soup with spices and some veggies like onions, celery, and napa cabbage, then he moulds white rice in the middle of a wide bowl and pours the lentil soup around the rice. He calls it lentil etouffee. It's a meal by itself, but you could add the shrimp or sliced chicken over the lentils.


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

Sounds like it might go over, under, or next to a nice piece of white fish.


----------



## MoReese (Oct 13, 2018)

*That sounds good. I will try.*

I also thought that grilled Moroccan chicken would go good also.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 16, 2018)

Grilled or roasted lamb.


----------



## Kevin86 (Nov 11, 2019)

That post made me go straight to a nice herbed roast beef. 
Thinking about it beef or pork ribs came to mind but none the less


----------



## Kevin86 (Nov 11, 2019)

Also as I sit here wondering why don’t you mix in a pound of hamburg but really chopped sausages would be a nice touch.
But depending on your recipe if it’s low and slow I like a good chunk of meat so I sometimes use stewing beef as well just marinate it in a complimentary flavour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2019)

This -https://thewanderlustkitchen.com/indian-red-lentil-dal/ 

serve with medium rare lamb chops, or rack of lamb.  Another great way to use lentils is to make a pork crown roast with lentils and onion, seasoned with salt, black pepper, and cumin, all nestled on top of the roast.  Lentils can be used anywhere you would use dried peas, yellow, or green.  Cook a pot of lentils, with a smoked ham hock, or oxtaill simmered in it.  Lentils can be used in place of couscous, barley, or rice as a filling side dish.  Use instead of mashed potatoes with roasted chicken, and stuffing.  Throw in a green veggie, and you have a meal.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

